#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Referencias da Unotel como parceira scm

## alexgomes

Olá pessoal,

Alguem tem referencias da Unotel para parceira scm??

Abraços!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sou acionista e recomendo !!

----------


## marcelomaronezi

então amigo. to em processo de abertura de empresa tbm e há um mês to pesquisando esse tipo de parceria e descobri que é ILEGAL compartilhar a tal licença, oq ue vai acontecer com vc é se afiliar como prestador de serviço SVA (serviço de valor adicionado) que é o cara que fornece suporte, autenticação, webmail, hospedagem etc) isso ninguém fala né? 
pela lei vc não poderá mandar o seu sinal de rádio! mas todo mundo manda e as empresas que compartilham a licença ainda estrui caso chegue um fiscal da Anatel.
referente a Unotel, é a empresa mais barata, e o suporte é rápido! ainda não sei se serei acionista ou não. Mas eu sei que sendo acionista dá pra adquirir link no valor de uns R$ 350,00 por mega. vale a pena né? o f.... é pagar 45x de trezentos e tanto. è o valor de um carro. Vai que depois vcnão consiga vender sua cota depois.
um abraço!

----------


## FabricioViana

Caso haja interesse na parceria SCM entrar em contato comigo ok?
Obrigado

----------


## alexandrecorrea

> então amigo. to em processo de abertura de empresa tbm e há um mês to pesquisando esse tipo de parceria e descobri que é ILEGAL compartilhar a tal licença, oq ue vai acontecer com vc é se afiliar como prestador de serviço SVA (serviço de valor adicionado) que é o cara que fornece suporte, autenticação, webmail, hospedagem etc) isso ninguém fala né? 
> pela lei vc não poderá mandar o seu sinal de rádio! mas todo mundo manda e as empresas que compartilham a licença ainda estrui caso chegue um fiscal da Anatel.
> referente a Unotel, é a empresa mais barata, e o suporte é rápido! ainda não sei se serei acionista ou não. Mas eu sei que sendo acionista dá pra adquirir link no valor de uns R$ 350,00 por mega. vale a pena né? o f.... é pagar 45x de trezentos e tanto. è o valor de um carro. Vai que depois vcnão consiga vender sua cota depois.
> um abraço!



500,00 a vista, e 45 de 100,00 !! isto para ser acionista !

o valor da scm se nao engano sao 250,00 !!

eu pago 450,00 para a merda da Rede Networks, mudei para Unotel minha base, ja sai no lucro :P

----------


## DrSwimmer28

Deixe-me ver se entendi... com a Unotel, quem não tem SCM paga R$500,00 à vista + 45 de R$250,00 + R$350,00/mega? É Isso?
Se for, vale a pena virar acionista, pelo menos no meu caso, que sou literalmente ilhado no meio do Arquipélago do Marajó, onde só tem sinal via satélite.
Pelo que pesquisei, rapidamente, parece que ainda se pode contratar um serviço da Raggio (ragio.com.br) e turbinar o download.

----------


## FabricioViana

A Ragio tem sido uma solução bastante interessante sim! Cada dia vejo mais gente falando neles!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

> A Ragio tem sido uma solução bastante interessante sim! Cada dia vejo mais gente falando neles!


além do que, o ragio EXISTE  :Smile: , conheci o Horario Belforts pessoalmente, é um lutador igual nós, disposto a representar a classe dos provedores !!

voltando ao topico,

a unotel é uma associação de provedores, onde cada provedor se torna ACIONISTA, para se tornar acionista voce paga:
500,00 + 45 de 100,00 !!! 

agora se voce quiser apenas a SCM, deve pegar 250,00 (para acionistas, nao sei se para não acionistas existe diferenca no preco) ... 

todo pessoal que cuida e organiza a unotel (Manoel, Otacilio, Luciano, etc etc) são donos de provedores, estao no mesmo barco que nós  :Smile:

----------


## virtualnet

Boa noite, tbm estou pesquisando sobre este tipo de parceria e estou em contato com a UNOTEL, achei interessante o sistema, so não consegui entender direito qual e a vantagem de ser acionista e tbm pq as outras associações cobram cerca R$1.400,00 a R$2.000,00 para cadastramento da base e a UNOTEL cobra apenas R$500,00 dos acionistas e R$800,00 para os associados... a diferença é consideravel né???

----------


## alexandrecorrea

muito simples, unotel é uma S/A formada por PROVEDORES, nao temos intenção de lucrar em cima.. apenas formar uma força para poder questionar e tentar brigar com mais força com o governo... a ideia é bem por ai !!

----------


## virtualnet

Certo... isto eu entendi... mas o que eu gostaria de saber e qual e a diferença entre ser acionista e apenas associado... de qualquer maneira eu estaria partipando das discuções da UNOTEL e tbm legalizado perante a ANATEL ou não???

Desde ja agradeço a atenção Alexandre!!!

----------


## xandemartini

Muito interessante esse caso da Unotel, vou me informar... principalmente se for verídica essa afirmação de 350,00 o mega...

----------


## FabricioViana

Me digam se eu estiver errado (se possível o Alenxadre Correa):

As empresas que cobram pela associação e cadastro da base os R$1500 ou R$2000 com esse dinheiro pagam a TFI da base que estao cadastrando, ou seja, R$1340,00 e com o restante pagam o engenheiro e demais despesas. 

A Unotel cobra R$500,00 para se associar a UNOTEL e depois o associado também tem que pagar os R$1360,00 da TFI certo?

Digo isso porque a idéia que está sendo passada é de que pagando apenas os R$500,00 (ou R$800,00) está tudo resolvido e não é bem assim, pois tem a TFI de R$1340,00 e a TFF R$670,00 todo ano por base cadastrada na ANATEL, seja pela UNOTEL seja por qq outro meio certo?

Para completar: existem dois gastos: o da associacao na UNOTEL e o das taxas da ANATEL certo?
Obrigado!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Sim, o valor da TFI voce precisa pagar integralmente.

Voce nao precisa ser associado da Unotel para usar a SCM dela, basta entrar em contato, porém o preço para associados é mais baixo.

Sao 2 gastos, para associar-se (voce será acionista, 500 a vista + 45 de 100,00) e os valores para a SCM...

a vantagem de ser um associado a Unotel é que estamos conseguindo várias 'features', por exemplo, link FULL/dedicado CLEAR CHANNEL a menos de 500,00 por mega (ja com impostos)... sem falar das partes administrativas com relação a processos, acessoria juridica etc etc !!

----------


## xandemartini

> Sim, o valor da TFI voce precisa pagar integralmente.
> 
> Voce nao precisa ser associado da Unotel para usar a SCM dela, basta entrar em contato, porém o preço para associados é mais baixo.
> 
> Sao 2 gastos, para associar-se (voce será acionista, 500 a vista + 45 de 100,00) e os valores para a SCM...
> 
> a vantagem de ser um associado a Unotel é que estamos conseguindo várias 'features', por exemplo, link FULL/dedicado CLEAR CHANNEL a menos de 500,00 por mega (ja com impostos)... sem falar das partes administrativas com relação a processos, acessoria juridica etc etc !!


Com quem entrar em contato para maiores informações a respeito de afiliação?

----------


## FabricioViana

Entao fica 500+tfi= 1840,00 no início?
Depois R$100,00+250=350,00 mensais ?
Depois R$680,00 (TFF) todo final de ano?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce pode ser acionista .. e nao precisa usar scm da unotel... sao serviços diferentes


xandemartini: [email protected]

----------


## PTT

Amigo,

Conheci o pessoal da Unotel, e olha, nao vejo outra oportunidade do provedores se unirem. Qdo unidos somos representados por uma entidade que visa os nossos interesses, pois afinal, este eh o nosso negocio. Se cadas um "falar" sozinho, nunca teremos nossos clamores atendidos.PEnsem nisto !

----------


## wimigasltda

Caros colegas não tem como fugir das taxas da Anatel. Isso tem que ser pago, custe o que custar.
Acredito mesmo o site da unotel sendo pobre de informções, e não muito especifico até com relação ao contratos societário, Estão vendendo alem das parcerias que não está bem claro até os links dedicados para os que se associarem, a um custo bem mais em conta dos que encontrados no mercado.
Mas links dedicados é outra coisa tambem, pois depende da instalação e disponibilidade em tua região, pois nem as grande telecoms tem os mesmo diposniveis em todos lugares.
Faça você.
poderiam por topicos Fixos Como: "Tire todas as suas duvidas aqui sobre a Unotel".




> Amigo,
> 
> Conheci o pessoal da Unotel, e olha, nao vejo outra oportunidade do provedores se unirem. Qdo unidos somos representados por uma entidade que visa os nossos interesses, pois afinal, este eh o nosso negocio. Se cadas um "falar" sozinho, nunca teremos nossos clamores atendidos.PEnsem nisto !

----------


## Pruda

Ta ok! E que vantagem Maria leva???Se quiser apenas o SCM - terceirizado, paga 250,00 por mes + as taxas Tif ,etc.E como tem sido os registros das estações?? Agilizado, demorado?! 250,00 é o preço mais baixo do mercado com certeza... agora com relação a disponibilidade de links: quem fornece esses links a 500,00 o Mb??Com certeza Embratel, Brasiltelecom, Intelig, Copel, Speed, Telemig, etc que não são, e por acaso exite outras empresas que não são da máfia que são concessionárias??Ou o link não é simétrico, porque se não for eu consigo 8mb por aki a 200,00 - upload de 300kbps (passou de 10 clientes foi-se...) Bem gente, só to achando a esmola um pouco demais e como foi dito o site não fornece muitas informações, como disponibilidade de link para regiões ( é preciso mandar uma proposta para ser feito o estudo, pelo que entendi). Outra coisa, kd o 0800 da empresa, que é OBRIGATÓRIO segundo a lei SCM, e a Unotel não tem???? Sinceramente terei o maior prazer em me filiar a Unotel, mas é preciso mais informações. Claro que pessoas com o knw how do Alexandre Correa dão muito crédito à empresa, mas ainda ta faltando algo mais pra decolar!!
Ops: muitos links da documentação não funfam no site da Unotel!!

----------


## Pruda

Ah, e outra coisa, pra vc verificar a disponibilidade de link (mandar os dados da sua empresa, etc) precisa ser ASSOCIADO, ou seja, entrar primeiro, "paga o que tem de pagar e depois a gente ve o podemos dar pra vc". Sinceramente, como se diz "não existe almoço gratis". *>&>¨¨%%%!!! Que coisa!!!...acho que vou continuar pagando meus 1.500,/mbs pra copel mesmo e trabalhar muiiito sozinho pra conseguir me estabelecer, mas prometo que qdo chegar aos 1.000 clientes vou fundar uma associação pra poder ser útil a quem esta começando e batalhando na área! Sem ofensas, eu sei que custa caro manter uma associação, afinal ja fundei e participei de pelo menos 2!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

basta entrar no site, ligar no telefone.. e tirar suas duvidas diretamente..
quem fornece o link é a global crossing, e o link eh simetrico .. up = down

----------


## Bruno

olha estes dias liguei la e me informaram que vc naum usaro scm da unotel sem ser acionista

ai complica ele te forma a fazer algo

----------


## alexandrecorrea

claro que usa.. ha varios casos em que a pessoa so escolher usar a scm da unotel !!!

----------


## Bruno

não sei conversei com a bruna e olha o que ela me retornou 

Caro Bruno,

Infelismente no momento não estamos liberando licença SCM sem ser Acionista, veja a sua possibilidade, e entre em contato.

Att.

Bruna Ferrari
Aux. Administrativo
Unotel Telecom S.A
(31)3681-2401 ou (31)3681-2053

----------


## Bruno

ou eles pararam de fazer licenca sem ser acionista ou o negocio é comigo

----------


## Bruno

este foi o primeiro email que ela me mondou



Bom dia! 


É com grande satisfação que estamos enviando este e-mail para lhe apresentar a Unotel Telecom S/A.

A Unotel é uma empresa cujos acionistas são provedores de internet localizados em vários Estados Brasileiros. Embora seja uma sociedade anônima, atua como uma cooperativa, já que sua principal força está justamente na união de seus acionistas.

O grande diferencial da Unotel é sua filosofia cooperativista, onde todos acionistas tem o mesmo capital e os mesmos direitos e deveres.

Os principais projetos da Unotel são: 

Aquisição de links no atacado, reduzindo o preço por mega;

Montagem de backbone próprio;

Compra de equipamentos em conjunto;

Obtenção de Licença STFC;

Lançamento de plataforma de voip;

Estudo de novas tecnologias;

Segurança eletrônica via internet;

Site Nacional para uso de todos acionistas;

Assessoria Técnica;

Assessoria Jurídica;

Licenciamento SCM;

Etc.



Para participar da Unotel, vamos detalhar as condições: 


Acionista: 


A partir de 01/10 em reunião conselho de administração foi aprovada a 
cobrança de àgio de 0,60 por ação o que eleva o preço da ação para 1,60, 
como cada provedor deverá comprar 5.000 ações x 1,60 = R$ 8.000,00.
O àgio de R$ 3.000,00 deverá ser pago em 6 parcelas de R$ 500,00 vencendo a 
1a. no mes seguinte a subscrição das ações.

O valor deverá ser pago da seguinte maneira: 

Entrada R$ 1.000,00 sendo R$ 500,00 referente aos 10% de entrada mais R$ 500,00 referente a 1ª. Parcela do ágio e as 5 parcelas seguintes de R$ 600,00, sendo R$ 100,00 referente a parcela das ações e R$ 500,00 referente as parcelas do ágio. Da 7ª até a 46ª parcela o valor será somente de R$ 100,00.


Licença SCM
1a. opção: 
Sendo acionista da Unotel valor da adesão R$ 500,00 e mensalidade de R$250,00. 
2a. opção: 
Não sendo acionista da Unotel Valor da adesão R$ 800,00 e mensalidade de R$350,00. 
Além dos valores pagos para a Unotel deverá ser pago a Anatel a TFI no valor de R$ 1345,90 no primeiro ano e a partir do segundo ano pagasse o valor R$672.95 anualmente.


Portando para ser licenciado SCM não é obrigatório ser acionista, porém é
mais vantajoso.





Para qualquer dúvida estamos à disposição.

(31) 3681 2401 ou (31) 36812053 



Att.



Bruna Ferrari
Aux. Administrativo
Unotel Telecom S.A
(31)3681-2401 ou (31)3681-2053
ai logo em seguida fale sobre fazer a parceria ai tive a resposta acima

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vou questionar aqui e vejo o que aconteceu..

----------


## Bruno

não é por nd mais eu tinha reunido mais de 10 clientes meu para fazer o scm e alguns ate acionista pois o link sairia mais barato ai como a resposta foi para alguns todos resolveram contiunar como estava

----------


## alexandrecorrea

liga novamente e questione, acho que a Bruna te passou informações erradas porque comentei este caso na lista de acionistas e a scm esta liberada para não acionistas !!!

----------


## Pruda

Acabei de citar Benato... não tem almoço gratis... velho é a selva! Associação da dinheiro velho!! Alexandre, com todo o respeito que tenho por voce, que ja é mestre aki no fórum, como eu vou ligar aki do Parana pra Minas Gerais??? Velho, nós somo provedores de Internet, nós usamos VOIP, VONO etc.... é loucura usar uma linha telefonica, pois nos somos contra e queremos abolir isso tipo de exploraçã[email protected]!!!!Eu negocio por ML, MSN e VOIP, porque que tenho que pagar um interurbano caríssimo pra ligar pra uma associação de provedores????É paradoxal velho, não condiz com a nossa Bíblia. Meu, isso me faz lembra aquela propaganda do cha Coscarque, lembra??? Era um cha pra emagrecer e o garoto propaganda era um gauchão de 120Kg!!!!!!!!! Meu a Unotel faz propagande de VOIP e não tem!!!!Para com isso, se organizem, pelo menos utilizem o que eles anunciam! 
Olha Benato, se vc é pequeno velho e não pode pagar 8.000 reais pra se filiar a uma associação descente ( se é que existe isso) se vira meu!!!! Ou faça como eu, que estou chutando o balde, cansei!Um site que não funciona os links, uma proposta que vai na contramão do mercado :Stick Out Tongue: ague e depois use!!!! cara onde existe isso!!!?? Até meu porvedor de internet - webpage, que é a hostnet, eu primeiro usei um mes gratis e depois assinei o contrato.Quem esses caras pensam que são?? Pra mim são agentes funerários em acidente automobilístico, quem vai recusar um caixão de defunto na hora da morte??? Tão explorando o pavor dos pequenos provedores que estão desesperados com tantas fiscalizações da Anatel e não tem a quem pedir socorro!

----------


## visaoalpha

> sou acionista e recomendo !!


Alexandre, sou dono de provedor e gostaria de me informar com vc jah que vc eh acionista como faço pra licenciar minhas bases em parceria com a unotel, preços, procedimentos, vc pode me ajudar ??

----------


## alexandrecorrea

visaoalpha, basta voce ligar e conversar com o Otacilio !! www.unotel.com.br

ele te fala os documentos que vai ser necessario, ai voce depois recebe um formulario via email para preencher com os aparelhos que usa nas torres... antes de registrar sua estação vai um fiscal da UNOTEL fazer uma vistoria em sua estação para ver se esta tudo OK !! ai seu registro sai..

----------


## Bruno

> Acabei de citar Benato... não tem almoço gratis... velho é a selva! Associação da dinheiro velho!! Alexandre, com todo o respeito que tenho por voce, que ja é mestre aki no fórum, como eu vou ligar aki do Parana pra Minas Gerais??? Velho, nós somo provedores de Internet, nós usamos VOIP, VONO etc.... é loucura usar uma linha telefonica, pois nos somos contra e queremos abolir isso tipo de exploraçã[email protected]!!!!Eu negocio por ML, MSN e VOIP, porque que tenho que pagar um interurbano caríssimo pra ligar pra uma associação de provedores????É paradoxal velho, não condiz com a nossa Bíblia. Meu, isso me faz lembra aquela propaganda do cha Coscarque, lembra??? Era um cha pra emagrecer e o garoto propaganda era um gauchão de 120Kg!!!!!!!!! Meu a Unotel faz propagande de VOIP e não tem!!!!Para com isso, se organizem, pelo menos utilizem o que eles anunciam! 
> Olha Benato, se vc é pequeno velho e não pode pagar 8.000 reais pra se filiar a uma associação descente ( se é que existe isso) se vira meu!!!! Ou faça como eu, que estou chutando o balde, cansei!Um site que não funciona os links, uma proposta que vai na contramão do mercadoague e depois use!!!! cara onde existe isso!!!?? Até meu porvedor de internet - webpage, que é a hostnet, eu primeiro usei um mes gratis e depois assinei o contrato.Quem esses caras pensam que são?? Pra mim são agentes funerários em acidente automobilístico, quem vai recusar um caixão de defunto na hora da morte??? Tão explorando o pavor dos pequenos provedores que estão desesperados com tantas fiscalizações da Anatel e não tem a quem pedir socorro!


posso ser pequeno mais naum ligo de fazer interrurbano rs....
a questao não é esta de poder pagar ou não e sim o que foi me passo faz uma proposta e ai quando vc escolhe a mais em conta diz que não esta disponivel mais isto foi equivoco da bruno fiz o que o Alezandre falou e me disseram ela ela tinha errado

----------


## alexandrecorrea

meu colega PRUDA,

nos vamos abolir a parte de dados das operadoras, pelomenos quem comprar da unotel etc etc...

ai quando a unotel ja tiver pisado no calo das operadoras... e todos estiverem usando link unotel... ai sim.. vamos entrar na parte da telefonia (se for viavel acredito).. pois podemos fornecer VOIP com IN e OUT de chamadas.. 

nao precisa ser tao radical assim, atualmente a telefonia esta no poder das teles.. nao temos como escapar disso.. so usando voip no exterior.. e conexao no exterior voce sabe como anda auqi no brasil.. um lixo.. ainda mais depois deste problema que a impsat causou.. 

OBS: no meu escritorio tenho umas 12 linhas da telemá.. vou fazer oq ? rsr precisao atender os clientes, fazer ligações... tento ao maximo resolver tudo via internet.. o que nao da.. tem q ser telefone !!

----------


## Pruda

> meu colega PRUDA,
> 
> nos vamos abolir a parte de dados das operadoras, pelomenos quem comprar da unotel etc etc...
> 
> ai quando a unotel ja tiver pisado no calo das operadoras... e todos estiverem usando link unotel... ai sim.. vamos entrar na parte da telefonia (se for viavel acredito).. pois podemos fornecer VOIP com IN e OUT de chamadas.. 
> 
> nao precisa ser tao radical assim, atualmente a telefonia esta no poder das teles.. nao temos como escapar disso.. so usando voip no exterior.. e conexao no exterior voce sabe como anda auqi no brasil.. um lixo.. ainda mais depois deste problema que a impsat causou.. 
> 
> OBS: no meu escritorio tenho umas 12 linhas da telemá.. vou fazer oq ? rsr precisao atender os clientes, fazer ligações... tento ao maximo resolver tudo via internet.. o que nao da.. tem q ser telefone !!


 
Ta certo Alexandre, mas só me corrigindo: A unotel é uma S/A, não tinha atentado para esse fato. Pensei que fosse uma associação sem fins lucrativos que lutava pelo interesse da classe de wireless, mas como S/A ela luta pelo interesse de seus sócios, então peço desculpas pelo engano!

----------


## Pruda

> posso ser pequeno mais naum ligo de fazer interrurbano rs....
> a questao não é esta de poder pagar ou não e sim o que foi me passo faz uma proposta e ai quando vc escolhe a mais em conta diz que não esta disponivel mais isto foi equivoco da bruno fiz o que o Alezandre falou e me disseram ela ela tinha errado


Acho que sou menor que vc e ja estou adquirindo um 0800 pra mim, só estou montando meu escritorio onde tem EMBRATEL, conseguindo isso, o 0800 ta na mão!!! Pelo menos posso pagar um VONO da vida rs! Bem, mas como disse ao Alexandre me enganei com relação ao tipo de empresa que é a Unotel, pois achei que fosse uma associação pra defender os interesses da categoria SEM FINS LUCRATIVOS, no entanto ela é uma sociedade anonima, quem sabe logo tera ações na bolsa de valores e vai todo mundo ficar rico né^^! Parei por aki, um abraço!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

funciona assim...

vamos lutar por quem QUER LUTAR... precisamos de união... e essa nossa classe. eh muito desunida... voce mesmo deu um exemplo ai !!

----------


## Pruda

> funciona assim...
> 
> vamos lutar por quem QUER LUTAR... precisamos de união... e essa nossa classe. eh muito desunida... voce mesmo deu um exemplo ai !!


A questão não é QUERER LUTAR, mas 8.000,00 pra entrar nessa briga, ta meio fora da minha mão (por enquanto)!!! No inicio me falaram, que eu deveria ter pelo menos 30.000 pra abrir um provedor, eu fui louco, (ainda to sendo) gastei 6.000,00 e até agora cheguei nos 20.000... Preciso de mais 15.000 pra deixar tudo ok, estou procurando uma ASSOCIAÇÃO que me pudesse auxiliar a legalizar tudo...fazer o que? Tenho um engenheiro interessado em entrar na empresa, pelo jeito acho que fica mais barato inserir mais um sócio na empresa, ou seja , não depender de ninguém pra estar 100% legalizado! 
Torço pra que a Unotel consiga quebrar o monopólio das grandes, pelo menos com relação a distribuição de links, porque infelizmente pagamos 20x mais que um cliente residencial pelo mesmo link. Com relação a eu ser DESUNIDO, creio que a palavra mais correta seria EXCLUIDO... ou seja, não é que eu não queira, é que eu não posso. Deixo essa briga pros players de Las Vegas, eu por enquanto só posso jogar em tunguete mesmo!kkkkkkkk

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce tem ideia de quanto custa um switch datacom.. necessario para ligar na fibra que vai atender cada associado da unotel ??
sem falar dos outros equipamentos.

sabe nao ?? esses 8.000 nao paga nem 60% ... 

assim, de fora.. sem fazer nada.. é muito facil.. falar que 8.000 é muita coisa... sim.. eh um valor alto para nos que somos pequenos.. mas se nós vamos entrar contra as teles.. precisamos ter uma estrutura no minimo profissional... 

ai fica a sua opção.. continuar com as teles.. ou ter um sistema independente de qualidade e mais barato..

faz as contas.. o mb pra mim aqui.. vai sair a 380,00 com impostos... em 3 meses .. eu ja pago esses 8.000 !

e outra coisa.. esses 8.000 nao sao imediato nao..

vc paga acho que 1.000 .. e o restante dividido em 50 vezes...

mas para ser parceiro de SCM da unotel nao precisa pagar este valor nao.. so paga a mensalidade.. se nao engano sao 250/mes.. nao sei exato o valor..

----------


## Pruda

Concordo.. não tem almoço gratis pra ninguém! Olha, eu nem vou discutir, porque cada vez aparece um fato novo na conversa... vcs estão montando uma rede pra distribuir links pro Brasil ou estão fazendo parcerias junto as empresas que distribuem os links, não entendi isso ainda???
Voces estão querendo ter backbone próprio?? Toda estrutura das grandes teles?!Uhauhauha... esse tipo de concesão não é feita através de leilão?!Vcs estão falando em milhoes de investimento: nenhuma empresa nova tem isso! Geralmente as empresas compram do governo com o proprio dinheiro do governo, ou seja , pegam do BNDS e pagam o governo. Ninguem poe a mão no bolso pra isso não...Bem, mas boa sorte pra vcs ( quem sabe nós, em breve) mas no momento vou ter de capitalizar um pouco mais pra entrar nessa briga ai... só não sei se o valor vai ser o mesmo né!

----------


## ustelecom

8000,00 para se associar? Vamos contar que a UNOTEL deva ter uns 100 associados, pois é +- isso de bases que ela tem na ANATEL.

São 800 mil reais?
Se cada um paga uns 300 conto de mensalidade sao 30mil por mês!

Existe alguma prestação de contas para os acionistas?

São enviados os comprovantes de pagamento do FUST da ANATEL para os associados?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

bom nao vou gastar mais palavras com isso nao..

quem quiser.. associe-se ... e aproveite o que a unotel tem a oferecer.. quem nao quiser... só lamento !!

----------


## marcelomg

> faz as contas.. o mb pra mim aqui.. vai sair a 380,00 com impostos...


Afinal, o mb é 500,00 ou 380,00???
Explica melhor isso por favor.
Abraço.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o preço do mega vai depender da região onde voce está...

----------


## parreira13

também estou afim de ser acionista da unotel.. estou em contato com eles pra finalizar o processo, o que está pegando pra min que o link deles mais proximo de min fica em anapolis a 155 km

----------


## marcelomg

> o preço do mega vai depender da região onde voce está...


Vc pode ver pra mim qual o link mais próximo? estou em São Lourenço do Sul Rio Grande do Sul, a 60 km de Pelotas e a 280 km de Porto Alegre, já liguei lá falei com o engenheiro mas como estavam trocando de escritório no momento ele não pode verificar pra mim.
Abraços.

----------


## parreira13

marcelomg passa a latitude e longitude da sua região que olho pra vc agora.

----------


## marcelomg

> marcelomg passa a latitude e longitude da sua região que olho pra vc agora.


LT 31°21'58.03"
LG 51°57'54.22"
Abraço.

----------


## parreira13

se eu não estiver enganado olhá só tanto que está longe
http://www.unotel.com.br/buscasite/# esse e o link pra olhar a latitude..
da uma olhada no anexo.. essa cordenada que vc passou confere.

----------


## marcelomg

> se eu não estiver enganado olhá só tanto que está longe
> http://www.unotel.com.br/buscasite/# esse e o link pra olhar a latitude..
> da uma olhada no anexo.. essa cordenada que vc passou confere.


Estranho a formatação do site, os dados do gps estão corretos.

----------


## marcelomg

> se eu não estiver enganado olhá só tanto que está longe
> http://www.unotel.com.br/buscasite/# esse e o link pra olhar a latitude..
> da uma olhada no anexo.. essa cordenada que vc passou confere.


O mais próximo é a quase 200 km daqui, nem imagino o custo de um enlace desse tamanho, qual seria a viabilidade de trazer um backbone para minha região?
Tem mais alguem aqui da zona sul do Rio Grande do Sul? poderíamos tentar trazer um site da Unotel pra cá.

----------


## xandemartini

> O mais próximo é a quase 200 km daqui, nem imagino o custo de um enlace desse tamanho, qual seria a viabilidade de trazer um backbone para minha região?
> Tem mais alguem aqui da zona sul do Rio Grande do Sul? poderíamos tentar trazer um site da Unotel pra cá.


A Unotel tem ponto a 57 km de uma das minhas bases, que por sua vez fica a 23 km daqui (já tenho esse enlace de 23 km com airaya)... Pra trazer um link de 10 mega, cotei os canopy BH 40 snme, ficou em R$ 30k, fora as antenas e torres, apenas o par de rádio conectorizado... Banda estimada de 20 mega, full... Desisti, por enquanto...

O que mais me levou a desistir, foi o fato de que o pessoal da firma que me cotou, estimou que eu deveria ter uma torre de 100 metros de cada lado!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

os dados que voce informa no "buscasite" tem q ser em graus radianos... basta alterar no google earth ... q informar...

----------


## marcelomg

> os dados que voce informa no "buscasite" tem q ser em graus radianos... basta alterar no google earth ... q informar...


Então tirei esses dados no meu GPS, vou tentar pelo Google Earth...

----------


## parreira13

pra quem está muito longe de tudo unica solução que conheço e pegar um link com a embratel e eles alugarem a estrutura da operadora local, unico problema e que 512k pode custar até R$ 2.550,00 sem impostos, mais eles garetem que 64k deles da pra usar 4 maquinas com garantia mesmo assim fica inviavel não sobra nada pra gente...

----------


## marcelomg

Não entendo pq a Unotel só tem link em cidades pequenas, aqui somos servidos pela Brasil Telecom.

----------


## xandemartini

> Não entendo pq a Unotel só tem link em cidades pequenas, aqui somos servidos pela Brasil Telecom.


Acho q deve ser o ponto onde passa as fibras da Global Crossing? ou errei feio o chute?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

global crossing so fornece a conexao ..

o correto seria onde passa a fibra da empresa que vai transportar os dados  :Smile:

----------


## Pruda

Qual a distancia do link aki de Curitiba???

----------


## Pruda

> Acho q deve ser o ponto onde passa as fibras da Global Crossing? ou errei feio o chute?


Oi Xandy, vc tem empresa onde, meu garoto? Que cidade?

----------


## Pirigoso

estou intereçado sera que tem disponibilidade para Montenegro-RS?

----------


## xandemartini

> Oi Xandy, vc tem empresa onde, meu garoto? Que cidade?


Espumoso - RS

----------


## meinel

Tem link no Rio de Janeiro - Capital

----------


## Pruda

> global crossing so fornece a conexao ..
> 
> o correto seria onde passa a fibra da empresa que vai transportar os dados


Qual o preço do Mb da global 450,00??? Acho que é isso né.. Pior voces não vão vão acreditar ... a minha central esta a 900mts da Global e só agora descobri !!! cara o que faz a falta de informação né^^!! Eles poderao enviar por radio pra mim, mas nem quero, vou pedir fibra direto, nem que tenha de comprar a fibra... apesar que tenho um link de fibra óptica ligada neles ja, mas estou pagando a uma terceirizada.. burro-burro-burro.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao eh preço da global crossing.. eh o preço da UNOTEL !!

se voce for comprar FORA da unotel.. vai sair um preço BEMMMMMMMMMM maior...

a unotel ta com 1.5gb comprado... entao.. por isso o preço baixo...

----------


## Pruda

Sim Alexandre, mas de quem a unotel comprou esse 1,5Ghz??? É da global? se for o preço por aki do Mb é de 450,00 sem negociação, pegando direto la , sem pagar intermediarios. É claro que um link dessa magnitude deve custar uns 340,00 ou menos o MB... a questao é o transporte.. a Global não chega em qualquer lugar, ou utilizam radios ou alugam as fibras de alguma empresa , o que ja fica bem mais caro...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

olha soh

quem fornece o link eh a gblx sim... e quem transporta eh a fibra da eletronet .. pronto..

pagando transporte + link .. para meu caso por ex.. o mb ta saindo a 370,00 ... com impostos jah !!

----------


## Pruda

> olha soh
> 
> quem fornece o link eh a gblx sim... e quem transporta eh a fibra da eletronet .. pronto..
> 
> pagando transporte + link .. para meu caso por ex.. o mb ta saindo a 370,00 ... com impostos jah !!


Nem doeu né^^^rapaz ta de graça!! acho que não consigo aki por esse valor... vou me filiar à unotel^^.. ta vendo como conversando a gente se entende?? Agora fica a duvida, quem faz o transporte aki no Paraná!?? vc sabe me dizer..? porque se for a copel é 540,00, exceto pela negociação que exista entre Unotel e Copel, não sei.. aki na verdade o link vem direto, como te disse estou a 900 mts do backbone deles... Olha se conseguir a esse preço até me filio a Unotel mesmo!!! Sem ressentimentos, porque como disse pensei que a Unotel fosse uma ASSOCIAÇÃO , não uma S/A.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

no caso.. se voce estiver proximo a global.. nem precisa pegar o transporte da eletronet.. vc pode PEGAR direto da global.. mas em nome da unotel.. tendeu ?

capaz de sair ateh um pouco mais barato cada MB.. pq ai nao vai ter o custo do transporte...

----------


## Pruda

Entao Alexandre, se vc paga 370,00 incluindo o valor da fibra, imagina qto eu não irei pagar com um link direto??? É claro que filiado à Unotel, porque o trafego pela fibra é mais caro que o link... Rapaz, não vamos discutir isso no fórum, mas o preço repassado à unotel ... creio que nem vc saiba, mas com certeza vai ter um desconto grande... mas agradeço pelas informações e vou repassar a situação aos meus sócios e discutir o assunto... obrigado!

----------


## xandemartini

> Entao Alexandre, se vc paga 370,00 incluindo o valor da fibra, imagina qto eu não irei pagar com um link direto??? É claro que filiado à Unotel, porque o trafego pela fibra é mais caro que o link... Rapaz, não vamos discutir isso no fórum, mas o preço repassado à unotel ... creio que nem vc saiba, mas com certeza vai ter um desconto grande... mas agradeço pelas informações e vou repassar a situação aos meus sócios e discutir o assunto... obrigado!


Hehehe, eu lendo isso e babando... pagando 1.200,00 por mega... Ah se a Unotel tivesse mais perto...

----------


## Pruda

> Hehehe, eu lendo isso e babando... pagando 1.200,00 por mega... Ah se a Unotel tivesse mais perto...


Puxa Xande... eu na verdade estou pagando á Copel 1.500,00 porque nao fiz plano com fidelidade.. mas o que um tracert não faz né?! Foi assim que descobri a Impsat( hoje global) entrei em contato com eles e estou aguardando a resposta de um dos tecnicos pra ver como pode ser viabilizado o link até minha estação - radio ou fibra.. rapaz, eu acredito que o sol brilha pra todos, se esta´brilhando por aki, porque não pode brilhar por ai?? A questão é: falta informação... faz um ano que montei minha empresa e NUNCA pensei em Impsat, agora descobri que eles estao a menos de 1 KM de casa, inclusive fui la hoje, e corro o risco de conseguir licença pra utilizar a torre deles, 50mts de altura, maior que Brt, VIVO e etc...´
é coisa de Deus!! :^^

----------


## meinel

a Unotel atende aki no rio??????????????
preciso dessa informação urgente

----------


## Pruda

> a Unotel atende aki no rio??????????????
> preciso dessa informação urgente


Rapaz, na verdade a unotel é conveniada com varias empresas que tranpostam dados atraves de fibra e a partir dai esta interligada em varios links da GC ... A questao é que muitas e grandes operadoras utilizam os backbones da GC... Aconselho ligar pra Unotel e ter uma resposta concreta. Me parece que ja mencionaram o fone da unotel nas mensagens anteriores, nesse mesmo post.

----------


## cdcm

venho acompanhndo o topico e agora acabou a briga... aproveito pra peguntar a vcs pretendo a filia-se a unotel a tempos mais o ponto mais proximo fica a uns 680km Recife a Bodoco-PE. alguns de vcs pode me falar a viabilidade pra um link de 1 a 2mb pela unotel? Obs: ja entrei no site da unotel milhares de vz e so da erro e n tenho condicoes de fazer ligacoes interubano. um cartao de 60creditos na da nem 15min.
grato a todos.

----------


## Pruda

> venho acompanhndo o topico e agora acabou a briga... aproveito pra peguntar a vcs pretendo a filia-se a unotel a tempos mais o ponto mais proximo fica a uns 680km Recife a Bodoco-PE. alguns de vcs pode me falar a viabilidade pra um link de 1 a 2mb pela unotel? Obs: ja entrei no site da unotel milhares de vz e so da erro e n tenho condicoes de fazer ligacoes interubano. um cartao de 60creditos na da nem 15min.
> grato a todos.


Olha amigo, se pelo site vc não esta conseguindo, a unica solução é fazer uma ligação interurbana mesmo (mesmo sendo contrario, tive de optar em fazê-la, mas dou um desconto porque um dos projetos da Unotel é a plataforma Voip) . Conversei com a Nadia, me atendeu muito bem, esclareu muitosa pontos, que por fim me passou ao engenheiro da Unotel, tambem muito atencioso, me passou as coordenadas onde esta a base deles aproximadamente 13 Km da minha base. Estamos estudando a viabilidade, apesar que aprovaram que novas filiações só de provedores com + de 1 ano, o meu só tem 9 meses ainda, mas algumas parcerias vamos fazer sim. No mais boa sorte e ligue pra la que vc não ira se arrepender.

----------


## cdcm

deveriam acabar com telefonia fixa é o zoi dacara. sai mais barato ir ate o local desejado. rss brincadeira n tem p/ onde correr mesmo vo tenho ligar. [email protected]

----------


## Pruda

> deveriam acabar com telefonia fixa é o zoi dacara. sai mais barato ir ate o local desejado. rss brincadeira n tem p/ onde correr mesmo vo tenho ligar. [email protected]


Pelo menos nós provedores e usuarios de banda larga ja deveríamos ser bem menos dependentes de telefonia fixa .. mas estamos engatinhando!

----------


## aryribeiro

> liga novamente e questione, acho que a Bruna te passou informações erradas porque comentei este caso na lista de acionistas e a scm esta liberada para não acionistas !!!



camarada alexandre... vc é acionista da Unotel ???

eles são de confiança?
não tem riscos de se associar a eles????

estou desconfiado deles ,pois o site deles não é nem um pouco profissional, é mau feito e não me passa nenhuma segurança.... como não estou vendo ações transparentes por parte deles estou te perguntando essas coisas.

aguardo retorno,
valeu.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sou acionista sim !

----------


## aryribeiro

a quanto tempo? eles são de confiança? e se a Anatel mudar a lei???? como vc fica? vc não se preocupa com isso? digo isso porque toda vez q entro em contato com a Anatel aqui eles dizem q essa história de compartilhar scm vai acabar e todos vão se dar mau. e q o certo é cada um fazer a sua...

----------

